# Help with Mustard based BBQ sauce.



## presta24 (Aug 29, 2014)

Made the following recipe. I'm not sure if I reduced it too much, but its too thick. Texture is too gritty for lack of a better word. I am assuming from the mustard. What can I thin it with? Prefer not vinegar based. But open to all options. Thanks guys/gals

Edit- I will be using this with pulled pork if that helps.

*INGREDIENTS:*


1 1/2 cups prepared yellow mustard

1/2 cup packed brown sugar

3/4 cup cider vinegar

3/4 cup beer

1 tablespoon chili powder

1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1 1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

2 tablespoons butter, room temperature

1 1/2 teaspoons liquid smoke flavoring

1 teaspoon Louisiana-style hot sauce, or

to taste

*DIRECTIONS:*

1.In a heavy non-reactive saucepan, stir together the mustard, brown sugar, vinegar, and beer. Season with chili powder and black, white, and cayenne peppers. Bring to a simmer over medium-low heat, and cook for about 20 minutes. DO NOT BOIL, or you will scorch the sugar and peppers.2.Mix in the Worcestershire sauce, butter, and liquid smoke. Simmer for another 15 to 20 minutes. Taste, and season with hot sauce to your liking. Pour into an airtight jar, and refrigerate for overnight to allow flavors to blend. The vinegar taste may be a little strong until the sauce completely cools.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2014)

Just realized this thread is almost three days old.  Well, for next time my first thought after reading the recipe would be to thin it with a 1 Tbs melted butter and a half cup of good apple juice, like Simply Apply if you have that in your neck of the country. Incorporate that into the sauce, mix well, then taste.  If needing to thin it more, just add the apple juice a little at a time, like 1 Tbs. 

Let us know what you did. 

BTW, stop in at Roll Call and say hi to everyone.  We're glad you stopped in for advice!


----------



## presta24 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice man. After it mellowed out over night it was much better. Consistency was much better too. Added a little salt and some tapatio and it was good to go. If I make it again I'll most likely cut the mustard down by 1/2 cup. Still had too much of the prepared mustard taste inmo. But it was a hot at the party, everyone liked it.


----------

